# Age/weight to butcher?



## john1789 (Sep 21, 2014)

I am looking at 4 myotonics but don't know at what age or weight they generally are butchered for best results. I have boers and wait till they are 100lbs, but don't know if myotonics get that big so fast.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

John there are some existing threads on this topic, scroll down to very bottom of this page. they might give you some ideas.
We don't have any set weight or age for the Boers.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Myotonics are slow maturing. My girls where born in Feb and where 32 lbs in July. They say they don't fully mature until 3 yrs.. It all depends on the goat and lines.


----------

